# sharing /usr/portage

## stefanonafets

Ciao a tutti!

Mi chiedevo se è possibile condividere li portage tra 2 macchine Gentoo.

Mi spiego meglio, ho una macchina Gentoo adibita a server locale, ed avevo intenzione di installare la stessa distro sul mio portatile.

Ora, se io potessi condividere /usr/portage, teoricamente nn dovrei scaricarmi 2 volte ogni pacchetto che installo su entrambe le macchine.

Ma ora mi sorge un dubbio, cioè che sul portatile ci andranno dei pacchetti che sul server nn andranno installati (X, pcmcia, ecc...) e viceversa...

Bene, quindi mi servirebbero una partizione nfs sul server /usr/portage per i pacchetti comuni alle 2 macchine, una cartella sul server tipo /usr/portageserver/ ed un'altra sul portatile /usr/portagelaptop, è possibile?

Oppure è possibile scaricare pacchetti e nn installarli?

Non so, cosa potrei fare? Sono piuttosto confuso...

Help plz...

----------

## m.mascherpa

metti su un server rsync secondo la guida che c'è sul sito

e aggiungi il server alla lista dei mirror.

se il pacchetto non verrà trovato li si andrà a cercare un altro

server automaticamente.

----------

## stefanonafets

Bè, nn saprei...

Ho cercato qualcosa nei forum e questa soluzione qualcuno la sconsigliava...

Dicevano piuttosto di mettere /usr/portage/distfiles su una partizione nfs e montarla da pc remoto...

Però nin zaprei...

Mo mi leggo la guida a cui fai riferimento, finisco sta benedetta installazione sul "server" e poi penso al portatile...

Ps, come mai nn vedo + i fogliettini gialli dove ci sono nuovi post, a li vedo tutti bianchi?

E perchè al posto dei pinguini nella home page vedo la scritta tux??

----------

## alextxm

io ho fatto cosi' :

ho installato apache e ho settato una entry per /usr/portage/distfiles:

esempio: http:/192.168.0.1/files/

poi ho aggiunto  http:/192.168.0.1/files/ in GENTOO_MIRRORS= nel make.conf delle altre macchine.

secondo me e' semplice ed efficace... ovviamente questa soluzione ha il problema che e' read-only per le altre macchine...ma il r/w non mi interessava al momento nella mia configurazione  :Smile: 

so di gente che l'ha fatto con samba o nfs.

su un'altra coppia di sistemi cmq anche io ho messo una delle due macchine come rsync server e l'altra come rsync client.

insomma...hai diverse scelte a seconda delle esigenze  :Smile: 

ciao,

Alessandro

----------

## stefanonafets

Bo...

Io intendevo avere rw sulla cartella da tutti i pc (tanto sono sempre io che li uso ed amministro) in modo che possa essere possibile scaricare gli aggiornamenti dalle altre macchine.

Bah...

Nin zaprei proprio... E poi, quanto dovrebbe essere grande l'eventuale partizione nfs su cui mettere /usr/portage/distfiles?

Cmq, adesso inizio ad installare il tutto normalmente, una volta operativo mi occupo del laptop...

----------

## bsolar

Non si può fare la stessa cosa con FTP?

----------

## stefanonafets

 *Quote:*   

> Non si può fare la stessa cosa con FTP?

 

Bo?

Non so come funge l'ftp, ma del resto nn so come funge l'http, il peer-to-peer, il server rsync, le partizioni nfs, samba e tutto ciò connesso alla rete.

Sono un utonto, ma studio  come fare  :Very Happy: 

----------

